# It's about time for Austin....:(



## halo4me (Jul 16, 2012)

Austin, 10 yrs old GDS we have him since puppy and we bring him with us from New Zealand to Canada 2years ago. 

Recently, he has became really sick. His skin condition getting worse too. It's tough for us as he still very playful even his back legs sometimes weird limped, he has difficulty to walk up and down the stairs at home. :crazy:

We're taking him to see Vet tomorrow, I'm not sure how to coping this. We had lost our cat 6 years ago, due to food poisoning and when we ran into Vet it was too late. I'm still feel those helpless moment, I'm still not sure put my dog to sleep is good for him or everyone or nobody.

My son is going to be so upset to missing Austin during his weekend park time. My son call Austin, 'his big brother and best friend' 

any comfort / prays is needed.

thanks
Wendy


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

So sorry the time has come to make this tough decision. It never gets any easier but just know you have to do what is best for your dog, not for you. That is the hardest as we really never want them to leave us. Prayers for you and your furry one.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe your Vet will have better news for you to maintain Austin. Wishing you luck tomorrow..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sending wishes for good news, and peace and comfort if there's none. You're never alone, most of us have had to make that hard decision at least once and it never gets easier :hugs:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww, what a horrible time you are going to be facing. Big hugs to you and your family ... All the right words will never make you feel better ... Just remember all those fabulous times you have all shared


----------

